# Beaver Creek/Ohio River Mouth, OH License



## Catch25 (Apr 28, 2011)

I used to fish down at the mouth of beaver creek before I was old enough to need a license to fish. Killed it most of the time. Near the coal shoot, closer out toward the river on the side of SH Bell - you name it. As I've indicated in the thread title, I'm an ohio fisherman now. Does anyone have any legal information or personal experience with confronting PA game wardens down there with only an OH fishing license? There appears to be a pretty nice little park down there now - at least on the East End side of the bridge. I've also seen that there are frequently warden vehicles in the parking lot.

Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The mouth of the creek is technically in PA. Waters. You would need a PA. License to fish it. If the wildlife officers would say anything or not i'm not sure, but I wouldn't take a chance. Getting ticketed for fishing without a license will cost alot more than the license itself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Catch25, This spring
I wrote a letter to the Pa Fish Com. explaining that we would be using the Beaver launch and that we would be fishing the mouth and around Liverpool, down to Wheeling. I nicely stated that I didn't want to get busted at the Pa Beaver R launch with a 3 man limit of sauger & eyes that were caught in OHIO waters!!! 
2 of the guys that were fishing with me live in Pa and they could get fined (hastled) with out-of-season eyes in possesion.

I sent the letter Twice. I still have not recieved a reply!????
LOL, I don't know if it will help in COURT, but I saved a written copy of the letter,,, JUST IN CASE! 

Are you sure about seeing the "Pa Wardens Cars"?
I have never seen the PA warden there,,, I would LOVE to meet & talk to some of them!
The park/ launch closes at sun-down. Every night after dark, the local police (Ohio) LOCK the gait. We've been told that as soon as some surveilance cameras are installed, the park gait will be open 24-7. I sure hope so, soon.

ANYWAY,,,
Cheezman, Bertin & I have found it to be way better launching at the Chester park launch just South of the rt30 bridge (off rt2 behind Mcdonalds ). Check it out on "Google Earth".
It's VERY nice, Lighted, & open 24-7, , so you don't have'ta worry about leaving late OR THOSE VERY NICE Pa WARDENS!!!  

(LMAO catch25! That coal shute is a nice spot,,,, there's a better one down farther ) Wouldn't it be NICE/ AWESOME if the park com. would dig/ build a fishing pad all the way across the top of those pilings??? (hint)


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

You must have a pa license or they will ticket you. Guaranteed.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If you are fishing in OH you need an OH license. If you are fishing in PA you need a PA license. Period. Even say you would hop on a canoe in the Ohio section of Little Beaver Creek, and paddle down to the PA waters by the mouth you would still need a PA license to fish from boat or shore there, and PA regs would apply. 

Now the boat thing traveling to and from Ohio/PA waters I'm not sure. If you're using a launch at the Beaver River(not connected to Little Beaver; entire river is in PA) then I would guess you could get fined, even though you caught the fish in Ohio, but again I'm not positive. 

The only place I know of where you can have either an Ohio or PA license and still fish legally is Pymatuning from a boat. With the Ohio river you can have either an Ohio or WV license(shore or boat), but when you get into PA waters you need a PA license.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

we deal with this a lot up north here on L.Erie seeing how it borders MI. id just play it safe and get the out of state liscence and save yourself the hassle. i get both ohio and michigan hunting and fishing tags just to be sure.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

All true. You need a license to fish in OH and PA waters. However, you may pass through PA waters without fishing and into OH without a PA license. Trouble is you may not have fish in your posession without a PA license when coming back through PA waters. This is the reason many OH run tournaments put Beaver off limits so as not to have their contestants taking chances. Was checked there once practicing for an event but had both licenses. No problem.


----------

